# Hey all!



## Chrisicus (Mar 7, 2013)

Hey I'm Chris, I'm 20, I live in the UK about 45 minutes from London, I study Maths (first year) at university. I did judo (competitions at national level) from about 9-15, I ended up quitting because I had a serious shoulder injury at 14 during training and I never got the confidence back so I wasn't enjoying it anymore and my results were bad so I packed it in.

Found out there was a judo club at uni, so I joined up a couple of months ago, not anywhere like I used to be but I'm enjoying it again, especially for the fitness as its great for motorsport weirdly enough which is my main sport now. I joined the uni kickboxing club too, its totally different from judo (I expected them to be similar but they aren't!) Getting a big interest in martial arts, the people at kickboxing do MMA too so gonna do a bit of that too, so thought I'd join up since I'm getting really interested in martial arts again and considering finding MMA/Kickboxing/Judo clubs at home and keeping it going!

So hi


----------



## jezr74 (Mar 7, 2013)

Welcome Chris

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Mar 7, 2013)

Hello Chris, welcome to MT!


----------



## seasoned (Mar 7, 2013)

Welcome to Martial Talk, Chris...............


----------



## K-man (Mar 7, 2013)

What is this? Another Brit!  Anyway, welcome.   :wavey:


----------



## arnisador (Mar 8, 2013)

Welcome, from a fellow mathematician!


----------



## Mauthos (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello and welcome aboard!


----------



## Chrisicus (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks for the welcomes 



arnisador said:


> Welcome, from a fellow mathematician!



So I know who to ask when I get stuck haha


----------



## Steve (Mar 8, 2013)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 8, 2013)

So we're being invaded by Brits AND math geeks??????


----------



## Steve (Mar 8, 2013)

Dirty Dog said:


> So we're being invaded by Brits AND math geeks??????


Dear God.  We're doomed.


----------



## Chrisicus (Mar 9, 2013)

Definitely doomed! Haha


----------



## Yondanchris (Mar 12, 2013)

Welcome to MT! Always nice to have another Chris around!


----------



## oftheherd1 (Mar 12, 2013)

Sorry I hadn't been in the Meet and Greet for a while.  Welcome to MT!  Looking forward to your input.


----------

